# Time limit for rider to rate driver?



## Verminator (Sep 12, 2014)

I have not yet used Uber as a rider - only as a driver.

I have seen it discussed repeatedly that some riders may "never" rate a rider. I have also seen it mentioned that some riders may not rate their driver until they next open the app or take another ride.

My question is: Does the rider app have a time limit (hours, days, weeks, whatever) following a ride, after which the "Rate Your Driver" screen will no longer appear, and the rider will lose the ability to rate the previous driver?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

good question, im subscribed
like ive had a woman come to the car, and be like here take my dad to the airport
does she sit at home and wait for some confirmation of the ride done to rate?
because we dont have that luxury of rating at a later date


----------

